
Show HN: One tool to view your website analytics, SEO, uptime, and security - kamban
https://flatga.io
======
kamban
I launched this tool last year, as a simple Google Analytics interface. Since
it attracted a good audience, I improved the tool to be an all-in-one website
metrics tool. It works on top of Google Analytics, and Google Search console.
It also does performance tracking, and security review. I am happy to answer
any questions you have.

